# Minneapolis to see Mall of America



## BillVas (Nov 20, 2007)

My friend wants to see Mall of America and she loves Amtrak. I will buy a coach seats for us as I hate to book sleeper and take a sleeper away from someone that is traveling the full route on the Empire Builder. How close is Mall of America to the Amtrak station ???

billvas


----------



## had8ley (Nov 20, 2007)

BillVas said:


> My friend wants to see Mall of America and she loves Amtrak. I will buy a coach seats for us as I hate to book sleeper and take a sleeper away from someone that is traveling the full route on the Empire Builder. How close is Mall of America to the Amtrak station ??? billvas


Don't worry about "taking" anyone's room. Buy a sleeper and enjoy the strip steaks. Amtrak has the capacity to double and triple sell a room along a route~ especially the EB. Now for the Mall of America; it is west of Minneapolis. The train station is physically in St. Paul and is called "Midway" station. You will be quite some distance from the mall and the time you arrive (especially if you're coming from Chicago is not the time to be driving around with the mall closed.) MSP/St.Paul are called the Twin Cities but it is actually almost 20 cities in the area. I'm sure someone on the site can fill you in on where to stay and how to get to the mall the next morning. We actually have A Trails and Rails member on this site that rides the EB.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 20, 2007)

BillVas said:


> My friend wants to see Mall of America and she loves Amtrak. I will buy a coach seats for us as I hate to book sleeper and take a sleeper away from someone that is traveling the full route on the Empire Builder. How close is Mall of America to the Amtrak station ??? billvas


Mall of America is located off MN 77 just south of MSP airport. It is about ten miles from the Amtrak station.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a Hertz rental location located within the MSP depot. The cab ride from the depot to a Mall area hotel would be about $30, I'd guess.

There is a Days Inn close to the depot that I believe still gives an Amtrak passenger discount if you call them directly. They will send a van to pick you up.

There are also numerous hotels near the Mall of America/MSP Airport area.

If you want to partake in nightlife in addition to Mall activities, the Hiawatha Light Rail line connects the Mall and downtown Minneapolis. Some times you can get a downtown hotel cheaper than a Mall area hotel during the weekend, so check around. There's really nothing to do at night near the Mall except listen to airplanes roaring over your hotel.


----------



## dan72 (Nov 20, 2007)

If you are looking to stay near the MOA, I would recommend the Country Inn and Suites which is right across the street and is probably one of the more reasonable motels. If the weather is bad, they also have free shuttles that run every half-hour as well. When my wife and I returned from AZ a year and a half ago we flew back and had to take a taxi back to the station to get our car (nearby the MOA as well). The fare did run about $30 with tip.

Enjoy your trip!

Dan


----------



## RailFanLNK (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you like BBQ? One of the best joints is near the MOA. Its called Scott Ji-Mama's BBQ. Small lil' hole in the wall. Check it out! I do BBQ alot and its one of the best. Enjoy your trip!

Al


----------



## saxman (Nov 24, 2007)

A cab ride would be about $20. It IS possible to take public transportation too. But you have to walk a couple blocks from the train station. When you walk out of the depot turn left and walk down the street to the light. This is University Ave. and Transfer Rd. There you will find a bus shelter and you can catch route 16 or route 50 which runs along University toward downtown Minneapolis. At downtown transfer to the Hiawatha light rail line toward the MOA.


----------

